# Sugar Veil



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Has anyone used this product? I've a request for a corporate cake and am thinking of buying this stuff to do a certain part of the design that needs to be flexible.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry, I have never heard of "sugar veil" can you post more information?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

cool stuff, it can be manipulated and placed on a cake like a vail!:bounce:


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

More information?
What is it made of etc etc.
We don't have anything like this over here.


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.sugarveil.com/gallery/sugarveil_cakes.htm
and if you do a google search you can find the sugar veil wedding dress that they did. It's pretty cool.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

As you can see, if you go to the website, it can really be manipulated. Don't need to make a whole wedding dress (must have been sticky to wear?). Don't know what it is made of, but it is edible. I'm just wondering how easy it is to pipe and control.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I haven't worked with it (shame on me, because I've had a sample of it sitting here for 2 years to try), but I just saw an amazing example of it in Pastry's Best magazine, on the cover. Check this out:

http://www.pastrysbest.com/

That colorful cake with the bow is decorated mostly with sugar veil. Cool stuff.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I actually have that copy...guess I better sit down and read it!
Tks!


----------

